# U/S today found nodule...please help!



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm trying really hard to not freak out but I've been in pain for 5 months now and it just keeps getting more complicated. Started with pain in thyroid and told I had thyroiditis, but my levels were "normal" according to doc and listed below.

CBC, differential, sedimentation, etc. all normal. Potassium 3.4 (3.6-5.1 normal) and chloride 108 (98-107). My TSH was .23 (.32-5) is considered "normal" as well by my doc and the ER doc. CT scan of thyroid "normal."

My thyroid pain has turned into widespread, whole body, fibromyalgia-like pain and I've had multiple ER and After Hours clinic visits. Finally got my doc to refer to Endo but that's not til Sept 29. Due to continued pain, doc sent me today for U/S of thyroid and results as follows:

"R thyroid lob 5.0 x 2.6 cm. L thyroid lobe 5.2x 1.7 cm. Isthmus 6 mm. No left nodules. Left lobe is homogeneous. There is a solid right 1.8 x 1.1 cm nodule mid right thyroid. Solid nodule is relatively hyperechoic. Impression: Dominant right thyroid nodule consider correlation with nuclear study, to determine functionality."

So...what does this mean? I've read that a nodule is always considered cancer until proven otherwise. Is it possible to be anything other than cancer? And since all my other labs are fine, wouldn't that rule out cancer kinda? Is is possible the nodule is causing all this fibro pain all over my body? Any advice or comments are welcome and appreciated. Thanks!

:sad0049:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thyroid cancers typically present as a dominant solitary nodule that can be felt by the patient or even seen as a lump in the neck by his/her family and friends

Most patients with thyroid cancer do not have either hypo- or hyperthyroidism; rather they have normal thyroid function despite their cancer.

As a general rule, most endocrinologists recommend a FNA (Fine Needle Aspiration Biopsy) for palpable nodules larger than 1 to 1.5 cm. There is currently intense debate about whether all identified nodules over 1 (or 1.5 cm) require FNA. Some feel that only the smaller non-palpable nodules (e.g. < 1.5 cm) with suspicious characteristics, as below, need to be biopsied.

Nontoxic uninodular thyroid disease
Indications for treatment are

compression of trachea or esophagus

growth of the nodule

recurrence of a cystic nodule after aspiration4

neck discomfort

cosmetic concern

patient's anxiety about the nodule

Therapeutic options are:

surgery

thyroxine treatment

Surgery
A thyroid nodule which is larger than 3 cm, cystic/solid or large and cystic/solid may have a higher probability of malignancy (grade C). Total thyroidectomy is indicated in patients with large tumors (>4 cm)

Radioiodine therapy (iodine-131) is effective in most patients with non-toxic multinodular goiter. Compressive symptoms decreased in the majority of patients. Side effects (pain, radiation thyroiditis, esophagitis, increase in compressive symptoms) are rare . Development of autoimmune hyperthyroidism (Graves') occurs several months after therapy in approximately 5% of patients . Post-treatment hypothyroidism incidence is reported to be 20% to 30% at five years. The risk of induction of carcinoma is not established by studies

Hope the above helps with understanding nodules.

Good luck and keep us posted on what your plan of action is and the out come.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrsatteberry said:


> I'm trying really hard to not freak out but I've been in pain for 5 months now and it just keeps getting more complicated. Started with pain in thyroid and told I had thyroiditis, but my levels were "normal" according to doc and listed below.
> 
> CBC, differential, sedimentation, etc. all normal. Potassium 3.4 (3.6-5.1 normal) and chloride 108 (98-107). My TSH was .23 (.32-5) is considered "normal" as well by my doc and the ER doc. CT scan of thyroid "normal."
> 
> ...


Aw; I am so sorry but be cheered w/ the knowledge that this can easily be taken care of albeit with a modicum of inconvenience to you but that is only temporary.

Next step is FNA (fine needle aspiration) and then we will know more. Try to cross only one bridge at a time here.

GD Women is an "ace" and I cannot improve on the information she has provided.

I just wanted to welcome you and let you know we are here for you!


----------



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

Well scratch all that.... just found out that since I had a CT scan on Saturday, I have to wait 6 weeks to get the nuclear scan done. So more sitting and waiting and being in PAIN!!!! How awesome!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

OK - so I had a FNA biopsy 10 years ago when I was pregnant & then surgery to remove 1/2 my thryoid after I gave birth.

I had/have several nodules - the FNA came back suspicious so not knowing I had surgery & everything was NOT cancer.

Now the other 1/2 nodules are growing. (what fun!)

The FNA was uncomfortable, but to me was not painful. I was told that if cancerous it is the most treatable of all cancers - didn't research that since mine wasn't - so don't quote me!

Good luck, I too hate waiting... but you can't change anything now - so don't stress on it


----------

